

Bootstrapping to 140,000 users with Twitter - yesimahuman
http://blog.drifty.com/2013/04/bootstrapping-to-140000-users-with-twitter/

======
aresant
Excellent post and breakdown, especially, of the process and tools - thanks
for sharing.

Wondered about this:

"We had some really great luck where the bootstrap guys tweeted about Jetstrap
and @mdo even mentioned us in a really great blog post about Bootstrap 2.1 and
the future of the project."

What was the bump / attribution of users to that single post?

When a company I was involved in years back was a Featured App in the App
store that led to literally something like 10% of the user base, and the
incredible PR / long term results from that made the company (out of
eventually 10m+ downloads).

Sounds like the "luck" part of you getting featured was showing up in the
community, building a great product? Or did you reach out / push on that?

~~~
yesimahuman
We've had a few bumps, and those initial posts certainly contributed to growth
and SEO. However, the spark came from Twitter and drives a good amount of
users to our site each day. It's obviously not the whole picture but it is
meaningful enough to our growth I wanted to share how we utilize it.

------
wilfra
Good post but I'm a jetstrap user and I found in on the frontpage of HN, so I
think saying you got all of your users from Twitter is probably not accurate.

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea, it's not the whole picture, but it was a big spark in the beginning and
has turned into a consistent driver of growth for us.

